# [H] scratch built MANZ plus ghazgul [W] paypal £££



## Zognutz (Jun 15, 2011)

These guys have been completed and primed black (currently drying in the shed, Pic will be updated in a few hours)

Currently have an offer for £100 if any one can beat that please PM me

pics....

first 2










second 2










and a group shot ( in the back [primed] is the prototype. It's quality is low compared to the others so consider it thrown in free with the other 5 models)










Not really that happy with these pics but I will update them later.


----------



## Zognutz (Jun 15, 2011)

As mentioned here are some better pics in their current state.... more detail in my Ork plog.

MANZ;










Prototype (not as good);










And Ghaz;


----------

